# mobiles contract vs pay as you go



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all what can we expect to pay either on a contract or sim only pay as you go per month?
which is the best option, we need about 100mns plus say same again in texts, but one phone would need internet browsing/downloads as initially we want to use google translate until we get to grips with the language!!! sorry we are novices with the language and the translate may get us out of jail a few times in stores etc until we have had a few lessons and start to pick up a little bit.
thanks all.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check out Vodafone, the 3 main suppliers are TMN (PT), Vodafone, Optimus (Orange) strangely enough all their rates are very similar, competition is not like UK

Personally I'd bring unlocked mobiles(maybe twin sim) with me much cheaper in UK and then buy sim and sign up for what you consider right for you.

Vodafone Portugal ? telemóveis, internet, televisão


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you sign up to the Moche contract with TMN it gives you unlimited calls to other Moche users plus unlimited texts. Internet would be around €7 extra. Moche costs €15 a month.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

From what we have found there is no benefit to going on contract based on your usage - new phones aren't subsidised nearly as much by the networks as they are in the UK.

I have a PAYG Smartphone tariff on Vodafone. I have to put 20€ each month which gives me, 500mb Internet and 500 texts, then calls are at the normal rate and come out of that 20€ - plenty for 100 minutes within Portugal. Whatever you do international calling will be about 50cents per minutes so the tariff you choose is immaterial.

The 500mb Internet is plenty for me for my iPhone and includes the odd Facebook photo upload, 2 sync'd email accounts and a bit of mobile browsing - of course when I am in the house it uses our WiFi so leaves the data allowance untouched.

In terms of a phone I splashed out and bought one SIM free, which is handy as when I am in the UK I just stick my O2 SIM in but have exactly the same phone, set up how I like. 

I have been on TMN as well in the past, usually put in about 15 per month for the same usage and paid 5€ per month for (I think) unlimited Internet on top - so it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I dumped my contract some time ago. Went PAYG with Vodafone but have now changed to UZO and it is saving me a fortune. Top up once every 28days for €15 and calls to all other services are only 8cents per minute and texts I think 14cents. Calls are HALF the price I was paying with Vodafone  and I ALWAYS have a little extra credit at the end of each 28 day period. Happy lady


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*payg*

hi all sounds like payg is the way forward then for me, so in that case i will buy a 3g phone here in uk on a sim free and bring it over with me, unless that is somebody can inform me that i can get similar phone for similar money in pt, then i would rather purchase there?
thanks again folks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

noserhodes said:


> hi all sounds like payg is the way forward then for me, so in that case i will buy a 3g phone here in uk on a sim free and bring it over with me, unless that is somebody can inform me that i can get similar phone for similar money in pt, then i would rather purchase there?
> thanks again folks



Buy in the UK. 
A similiar phone can cost a LOT more.
Have sent you a PM


----------

